# My little asian princess Pixel



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

Here is Pixel in her Kimono from Pawstigious pups and custom Marj Bow (i cut her hair last night so she looks like a puppy again)











[attachment=18554:attachment]


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Wow, she is gorgeous!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I just love Pixel - and the dress is adorable....and of course the bow is too!!








Thanks for the pic


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

gorgeous!!!







pixel








the dress







the bow!!









you did a great job on her face!









now i know what mini would look like in that kimono....


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Pixel looks just like an Asian Princess.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

awwwww







she's always a little princess of ANY sort


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Pixel looks so pretty!







You did a great job on her haircut, too!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Oh she's so pretty! I'm so jealous of you all that do such a fantastic job cutting your malts hair--Pixel's looks professionally done.


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

LOL
That's great!


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

Pixel looks like a princess alright
















Great job on the haircut, she looks so pretty


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm in love!!!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Wow!! She looks so cute.

Cathy


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

She's a darling.


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Pixel is gorgeous Jaimie. I love her kimono and bow. She's a real beauty.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Outfit , haircut , puppy ALL GORGEOUS . Sarah


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

awww nice colors, I have never seen one with those colors


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Awww! Pixel looks adorable in her kimono and you did a great job with the haircut. Love the bow!


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Dollbaby!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Wow, that`s a really professional haircut! I LOVE it, she does look like a puppy, she is adorable


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> Here is Pixel in her Kimono from Pawstigious pups and custom Marj Bow (i cut her hair last night so she looks like a puppy again)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhhh! She is so adorable. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Bow, kimono, AND Pixel, just beautiful


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Jaimie,

She is_ gorgeous_ and I love the kimono! The bow completes the look









ginny


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Jaimie.. Pixel is adorable... and I luv the new hair cut girl!


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

Awwwe, Pixel looks adorable in her kimono. I love her Asian Princess look


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Pixel looks darling in her kimono and new bow! Great pic, Jaimie!


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Pixel ia always a princess in my book. Another fab photo Jaimie.
Aimee


----------



## Tallulah's Mom (Jan 8, 2007)

Oh my gosh! She looks like a little model!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

she's beautiful Jaimie, love the kimino


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Oh wow you did a great job Jaimie!







Pixel is adorable as usual.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> now i know what mini would look like in that kimono....
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Now I can't tell who is who. thanks a lot Jaimie


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

awww.....she melts my heart!!


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

Pixel could be anyone's Asian princess~ she is something else!


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

*Aww Jaimie Pixel looks so cute*























*Hugs and tail wags*



*Dede and a sick little sausage from down under*


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Awwwww,she is adorable & gorgeous in her Kimono & bow.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Pixel is adorable Jaimie~

ANDREA~


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

OMG!!! Look at that pretty girl


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

she is gorgeous!
and the kimono and bow are great!!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

That's a great picture. The kimono and bow go so well together. She's fabulously coordinated!


----------



## maltmyheart (Jun 27, 2006)

Gorgeous! You always take great pictures. And of course, Pixel is a natural.


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

She is gorgeous


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Miss P is gorgeous! I love the outfit complete with accessories, no less! To my eye, Pixel always looks like a puppy.


----------



## MeandMyMalt (Sep 25, 2005)

awww she is so adorable, i can never get enough of her, i love her haircut by the way


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Wow!! I just saw this thread









Pixel is adorable in her little Asian dress and bow


----------

